# Tools!!!



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey i was wondering what kind of tools you bring to the mountain and what brand tuning accessories you use. Are the waxing irons the same or are there ones that are better than others? This is my first year with brand new gear and i want to take care of it. (My second year over all snowboarding). Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

I always carry the burton tool with me so I can adjust/tighten things if need be...my most recent setup is 2 years old and ive never actually had to stop to adjust it but its always nice to have. Usually my friends are the ones that need to use it for some reason lol


Burton Bullet Snowboard Tool - Gravitee Snowboard Shop Copper Mountain Colorado


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

A multi driver & a Leatherman. 

I have a million $40 tech shop gift certificates to Sportchek, so I just take my shit in there & they give it a base grind + sharpen the edges & give it a hot wax.

If your in Canada, you can get them free as well.

TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't bring any tools to the hill!  Been snowboarding 20 years and only NEEDED tools at the hill once or twice. The on site shop always has tools you can use.

For what it's worth, when I setup my boards I tighten the binding screws down with a cordless drill. I set the chuck to a firm tension that isn't hard enough to start pulling the inserts, but firm enough to ensure they don't back off. Plus most hardware is pre-treated with threadlock. Install it right once and you shouldn't need to keep tightening. I check mine about every 10 trips to the hill just to be sure.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I carry the standard Dakine tool. I don't know what it's called, but it's kind of T-shaped and looks almost like a skate tool. It has come in handy for me and my buddies on more than one occasion.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I would only carry a tool if I was in the backcountry. Every resort has benches. I bet there are over 30 tool benches between Breck and Keystone alone.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For resort, Burton Zip Tool. Only thing worth carrying cause its slim.

Otherwise the Leatherman Skeletool, which I actually just carry everywhere. I wish Leatherman would make a snowboard tool... or are they...???


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> I would only carry a tool if I was in the backcountry. Every resort has benches. I bet there are over 30 tool benches between Breck and Keystone alone.


Ever tried to use on of those benches? stripped drivers and you have to untangle the security cable every half turn. Get a Burton Zip and thank me next time you have to tighten something.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Ever tried to use on of those benches? stripped drivers and you have to untangle the security cable every half turn. Get a Burton Zip and thank me next time you have to tighten something.


Actually I've used em a bunch, they are a bit of a pain, and if something goes wrong mid-run, you're kinda fucked (I've had to 1-foot it down from near the top of the lift before, but it was a shattered ratchet so tools would have been useless anyway).

Carried a lock last year and it really annoyed me, thinking the same of a tool, I'll have to check that zip one out. I remember BA talking about the one on the belt, seems like a good idear too.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

timmytard said:


> A multi driver & a Leatherman.
> 
> I have a million $40 tech shop gift certificates to Sportchek, so I just take my shit in there & they give it a base grind + sharpen the edges & give it a hot wax.
> 
> ...


Care to elaborate on this?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Actually I've used em a bunch, they are a bit of a pain, and if something goes wrong mid-run, you're kinda fucked (I've had to 1-foot it down from near the top of the lift before, but it was a shattered ratchet so tools would have been useless anyway).
> 
> Carried a lock last year and it really annoyed me, thinking the same of a tool, I'll have to check that zip one out. I remember BA talking about the one on the belt, seems like a good idear too.


Lock your lock to the rack silly

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

61ragtop said:


> Care to elaborate on this?


Sure, thar ye be.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/western-canada/48127-30-free-base-grind-tun-up.html#post500767

It's the best deal ever, I've all ready had 2 sets of them sent to me.

I was trading them on Craigslist for lift tickets last year & I sold @ least 30.
Got another set coming to me as we speak.

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Lock your lock to the rack silly
> 
> TT


yea actually I keep meaning to get a bigger lock and do that.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

StrattonRider said:


> Hey i was wondering what kind of tools you bring to the mountain and what brand tuning accessories you use. Are the waxing irons the same or are there ones that are better than others? This is my first year with brand new gear and i want to take care of it. (My second year over all snowboarding). Any input would be greatly appreciated.


As far as irons and tuning stuff I would say just go with the dakine super tune i think its called that comes with the iron/waxing tools, edge sharpener, file, etc....ive seen oneballjay ones too i think. If your looking cheap you could find a shitty old clothes iron and buy a scraper and buffer.

I like the metal scrapers better but its nice having both


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I would only carry a tool if I was in the backcountry. Every resort has benches. I bet there are over 30 tool benches between Breck and Keystone alone.


+1. Yup, most resorts have tool benches, so I stopped carrying mine. I use a Dakine t-shaped screw driver that I carry on my trips to the slopes. Use it in the evenings if I need to adjust binding and stuff.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Ever tried to use on of those benches? stripped drivers and you have to untangle the security cable every half turn. Get a Burton Zip and thank me next time you have to tighten something.


BAH I say! Maybe I've been lucky, or maybe our tools are less abused and the security cables longer, but I've never had an issue. Although as I mentioned above, if you put your board together right you shouldn't have to retighten anything at the hill.

Plus tool-less bindings are your friend 

I already carry a cell phone, lock, lip shit and some cash. I'd rather not carry anything else on the hill!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Lock your lock to the rack silly


That only works if you are always locking your board at the same chalet. Out here I could be a half hour board away from the main lodge at several hills, so I keep it in my pocket to lock up at mid-mountain or back bowl lodges...

Plus the "ski key" lock is so small it doesn't bother me in my pocket.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if i carry anything its usually the burton bullet tool. not quite as small as the burton slim but still not too bulky. with the flip up handle and ratchet it makes it easier to loosen and tighten on the go.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

this kinda amuses me

686 ORIGINAL TOOL BELT on Vimeo


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tylerkat89 said:


> this kinda amuses me
> 
> 686 ORIGINAL TOOL BELT on Vimeo


Works great actually.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> this kinda amuses me
> 
> 686 ORIGINAL TOOL BELT on Vimeo


That's actually rather bad ass. Never seen it before.

I don't carry any tools on hill. Like others said you can usually find a bench with a screw driver. Then the lodges usually have stuff you can use. I have also asked lifties before when I needed a phillips and they have in the hut every time ive asked. I assume most of them would have a Phillips if you asked. 

For an iron I just use a cheap $10 one I got a wal-mart. I am getting a Dakine one this year tho for my "shop" I have set up in a spare room. Dakine has a nice tune up kit you can get that comes with everything you really need and a nice carry along T shape driver.


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, bringing tools are pretty pointless at a resort. The benches or rental shop will have whatever you need, and I have never met rental staff who wouldn't let you borrow tools. I would only bring something if your going backcountry. If you're still looking for a tool I like the Dakine Torque Driver; it's small and it's all I have ever needed.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> this kinda amuses me
> 
> 686 ORIGINAL TOOL BELT on Vimeo


i like the idea of having a bottle opener on me at all times!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Nivek said:


> For resort, Burton Zip Tool. Only thing worth carrying cause its slim....


for sure... and no one can see you have a tool so theyre not always asking to use it...


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I use the Burton EST tool. It's awesome because I only need a #2 and #3 Phillips for my bindings. It only has both of these and a bottle opener, and it simply unfolds so it can easily be used with gloves on. It also comes in a load of colors to choose from. The best thing about it is that it's all one piece, so there are no small screw heads to be lost in the snow like with the Dakine tool that I previously used.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Spark R&D Pocket Tool:







:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I always check my stuff and rarely need to adjust/tighten things, but carry a pocket burton tool...and therefore I have met some nice damsels and have let them abuse my tool :laugh:


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I keep a hex driver and a couple of metric allen wrenches in my pack...the only tools I'll need to tighten anything on my boots or bindings. The pack stays in my truck or the lodge, though. The only thing I actually keep on me is my cable lock.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

Super small and light weight.

ThinkGeek :: Micro-Plus EX 9-in-1 Multi-tool


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

I always carry an avacado, ice pick and a snorkle.


----------



## JSU (Dec 6, 2012)

I take one of these with me: http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-1920-...5992255&sr=8-1&keywords=kershaw+utility+knife 
It's a pretty awesome tool


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

JSU said:


> I take one of these with me: Amazon.com: Kershaw Select Fire Multi-Tool: Sports & Outdoors
> It's a pretty awesome tool


do you actually need the knife on the mountain? Seems like unnecessary weight and bulk in your pocket to me, unless the blade saved your ass.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

These look small and reliable:

Burton Zip Tool | evo

DaKine Nano Driver | evo


----------



## JSU (Dec 6, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> do you actually need the knife on the mountain? Seems like unnecessary weight and bulk in your pocket to me, unless the blade saved your ass.


There are lots of opportunities for using a knife when you're outdoors. Also, the screwdriver on that thing is pretty awesome (feels almost like a full size one) compared to the other alternatives.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

JSU said:


> There are lots of opportunities for using a knife when you're outdoors. Also, the screwdriver on that thing is pretty awesome (feels almost like a full size one) compared to the other alternatives.


Although it may seem like a trivial use, sometimes a blade is the quickest way to get compacted snow off the base of your binding. I've also used it to get compacted snow off the bottom of my daughter's boot when she can't get her boot into her binding any more.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Although it may seem like a trivial use, sometimes a blade is the quickest way to get compacted snow off the base of your binding. I've also used it to get compacted snow off the bottom of my daughter's boot when she can't get her boot into her binding any more.


wouldn't the drive bits work just as well? Just scratchin my brain, not arguing lol

And yeah outdoors you always need tools...I just don't consider a catered mountain resort an "outdoors" scenario where a blade is needed which is why I'm curious to know if it has actually been beneficial


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

tylerkat89 said:


> wouldn't the drive bits work just as well? Just scratchin my brain, not arguing lol


They'd work, but not as well. You have more of a reach with a knife, plus you can take the snow off with a scraping or slicing motion. With a pocket screwdriver you're pretty much limited to a stabbing motion. Mind you I'm talking about a proper folding knife with a 4" blade, not some dinky penknife.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Donutz said:


> They'd work, but not as well. You have more of a reach with a knife, plus you can take the snow off with a scraping or slicing motion. With a pocket screwdriver you're pretty much limited to a stabbing motion. Mind you I'm talking about a proper folding knife with a 4" blade, not some dinky penknife.


:thumbsup: Roger that shit....*BUT* maybe I like to stab things eh:wavetowel2:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

JSU said:


> I take one of these with me: Amazon.com: Kershaw Select Fire Multi-Tool: Sports & Outdoors
> It's a pretty awesome tool


:bowdown: I've been looking for another combo tool for my fire gear. Thank you haha

Anywho, having a small tool on the mountain is super useful. You never know when a binding or highback will loosen up, especially in the park.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

tylerkat89 said:


> :thumbsup: Roger that shit....*BUT* maybe I like to stab things eh:wavetowel2:


:blink:

(backs away slowly)


----------



## JSU (Dec 6, 2012)

alaric said:


> :bowdown: I've been looking for another combo tool for my fire gear. Thank you haha
> 
> Anywho, having a small tool on the mountain is super useful. You never know when a binding or highback will loosen up, especially in the park.


NP, I love mine  - got it on black Friday for $15


----------

